# Stainless Steel Undertray Bolts



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

As per title 

Where could I source them (cheapest) as the ones I have are corroded and would like to replace them all when it goes for a service.

Anyone know the size/length?

Don't fancy paying GTR tax on something silly like these bolts.

Thanks

Sinth


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Sinth

As per my post in the "Kaizer Motor" thread under maintenance, I had these replaced at my last service there a couple of weeks back. I think there are a couple of options in terms of manfacturers and cost, the ones I had fitted were around £75 from memeory, there are 54 of them.

Perhaps give Sly at Kaizer Motor a call - he may be able to supply and/or fit?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

christer said:


> Hi Sinth
> 
> As per my post in the "Kaizer Motor" thread under maintenance, I had these replaced at my last service there a couple of weeks back. I think there are a couple of options in terms of manfacturers and cost, the ones I had fitted were around £75 from memeory, there are 54 of them.
> 
> Perhaps give Sly at Kaizer Motor a call - he may be able to supply and/or fit?


WTH 54 Bolts! 

I am going to see Sly next Monday for my 42month service and was shocked to see how much it costs to change some bolts. Maybe I am just a cheapass


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Take one out and go to your local hardware shop.Im sure you can find some cheaper.Mine were a bit corroded last service at litchfield and IIRC the tech told me they were about £50 to replace with stainless ones.Still abit pricey.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Sinth said:


> WTH 54 Bolts!
> 
> I am going to see Sly next Monday for my 42month service and was shocked to see how much it costs to change some bolts. Maybe I am just a cheapass


That is the cost of the stainless steel bolts - i.e. £1.30 per bolt. I was happy to pay it however but if you want to spend a few hours trying to find alternatives at hardware stores then that may be an option. Personally I value my own time high enough to not want to do that....

Good luck!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay I got a few answers it seems like good news for me!

95211A180 - 2 Packs Metric Type 316 Ss Large-diameter Flat Washer, M8 Screw Size, 24mm Od, 1.8mm-2.2mm Thick
95211A160 - 1 Pack Metric Type 316 Ss Large-diameter Flat Washer, M6 Screw Size, 18mm Od, 1.4mm-1.8mm Thick
93635A318 - 3 Packs Metric 316 Stainless Steel Hex Head Cap Screw, M8 Size, 20mm Length, 1.25mm Pitch, Fully Thread
93635A212 - 1 Pack Metric 316 Stainless Steel Hex Head Cap Screw, M6 Size, 20 Mm Length, 1 Mm Pitch, Fully Threade


Total to replace all bolts will be under £10 for stainless steel ones. I guess it pays to shop around


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Sinth did you remove some of the bolts to check the length? The reason I ask is a mate of mine owns a fastener company and I'm going to replace mine at the next service, just wanted to double check the size before he sorts some stainless out for me.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Sinth said:


> Okay I got a few answers it seems like good news for me!
> 
> 95211A180 - 2 Packs Metric Type 316 Ss Large-diameter Flat Washer, M8 Screw Size, 24mm Od, 1.8mm-2.2mm Thick
> 95211A160 - 1 Pack Metric Type 316 Ss Large-diameter Flat Washer, M6 Screw Size, 18mm Od, 1.4mm-1.8mm Thick
> ...


Nice one Sinth, any idea of the quantity required for the 4 listed items (for example, 2 packs of what; 10, 20, 50?)


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

After looking through the other forum . All the bolts are 20mm long and you will need m6 and m8 bolts. I will remove my bolts tomorrow just to double check and get back to you guys.

I was quoted £100 for supply and fit of these bolts but Im glad I searched around.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

But if there is 54 bolts and assuming 1 min each per removal and refit which is very optimistic if the old bolts are corroded then isnt what you are really paying for is the 1 hour plus labour time in which case the costs seem fair enough or am I missing something?


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Sinth said:


> After looking through the other forum . All the bolts are 20mm long and you will need m6 and m8 bolts. I will remove my bolts tomorrow just to double check and get back to you guys.
> 
> I was quoted £100 for supply and fit of these bolts but Im glad I searched around.


Good post Sinth :bowdown1:- I look forward to your contribution tomorrow. Btw, are those standard catalogue numbers or do they relate to a specific supplier?
Good luck with replacement (don't forget to wear eye protection when you're removing corroded ones)

Cheapass +1 :chuckle:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

DarrenA said:


> But if there is 54 bolts and assuming 1 min each per removal and refit which is very optimistic if the old bolts are corroded then isnt what you are really paying for is the 1 hour plus labour time in which case the costs seem fair enough or am I missing something?


The bolts are priced at £75 or around that region which makes labour to fit them around £25. Now if I can buy the bolts for £10........

I don't know about other members here but I know we run expensive cars but I certainly don't want to be paying over the odds for certain items when you can use a bit of common sense. Plus the money saved can be used for more important things like the Stage 4 fund :chairshot. 

I really doubt all the 54 bolts will be corroded as I was undeneath the car when it was getting the full exhaust system. This is just good 'GTR Keeping' and just a preventative measure for the future.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Wosisnim said:


> Good post Sinth :bowdown1:- I look forward to your contribution tomorrow. Btw, are those standard catalogue numbers or do they relate to a specific supplier?
> Good luck with replacement (don't forget to wear eye protection when you're removing corroded ones)
> 
> Cheapass +1 :chuckle:


Those catalogue numbers relate to McMaster-Carr which is an american site. My car is going in for the stage 4 treatment so it is getting a few bits done and I have been lucky enough to get these bolts fitted at no extra cost provided I supply.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

To those of you who are interested.

The bolts are 20mm in length. Just checked by removing a few


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Sinth


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Appreciate the info :thumbsup:


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't forget that you have 2 different types of bolts under there 6mmx20mm and 8mmx16mm fatter ones.

And yes, they all are crap, should be exchanged , because they like to rust and worn out, your undertray may not bet 100% tightened blah blah ...

I already preparing to change all bolts for all GTR's that visiting my shop


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Can you remember how many of each size are needed?


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Sinth said:


> The bolts are priced at £75 or around that region which makes labour to fit them around £25. Now if I can buy the bolts for £10........
> 
> I don't know about other members here but I know we run expensive cars but I certainly don't want to be paying over the odds for certain items when you can use a bit of common sense. Plus the money saved can be used for more important things like the Stage 4 fund :chairshot.
> 
> I really doubt all the 54 bolts will be corroded as I was undeneath the car when it was getting the full exhaust system. This is just good 'GTR Keeping' and just a preventative measure for the future.


Probably right! I guess I'm shocked at the low labour cost to fit which makes it a whole different story...anyway good post and good information. I would never try to change them myself as basically I'm lazy and useless but would be very good if I could just supply the bolts to an independant and get them changed for £25 -£30 labour.... Nice work anyway!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

The quantities for each type are as follows (taken from the McMaster-Carr part no's. above):
M6 x20 1mm thread pitch fully threaded bolts x25
M8 x16 1.25mm thread pitch fully threaded bolts x30

with the same quantities for washers.
Note the original post above only lists two packs, so 20 off M8 washers, think that was probably a typo and you're going to need thirty.

Barry, can your mate supply titanium flanged hex head bolts, would be nice to see if it was possible to put a decent price replacement kit together?

Protegimus


----------



## David A (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,i replaced these bolts about 2 years ago,took the sizes to local southeast essex fastners,they do screws bolts nails fixings etc,cost was less than £10,i just got cambridge nissan to replace when i had a service,after all they have to remove the trays to service.Makes so much difference to the underneath of the car!


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

It might be worth noting that you need A4 type stainless bolts and not the standard A2.

These will look good http://www.pro-bolt.com/checkout/cart/


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Or could go for some anodised bolt blingness

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/139888-no-more-crusty-nuts.html


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

These prices seem like just another "GTR tax"........

Let us know how the swap goes


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Group buy?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Under recommendation from Tweaked I decided to buy the A4 type steel bolts with washers as they are more durable (corrosion resistant)

Bought from here 

Namrick - The Nut & Bolt Store

Don't know if they were the cheapest but they give you the option of selecting exactly what quantity you need. Plus I need it urgently as car is booked in for its 42month service.

I just bought 30 M6's and 30 M8's with heavy duty washers.

Total was £22 which is a bit more than the A2 versions but I'm happy to pay £10 more if it's going to be more durable.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one mate! nice bit of research there to benefit others let us know how it goes with fitting and I'll order some up as well I think.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

A4 stainless steel bolts are used on applications such as boats due to their anti corrosion properties. A2 bolts can be used but will corrode within a year, they are meant to be used on indoor applications or areas where they will not get wet often. 

The extra £10 is still cheaper than £75 odd. 

Cheyne


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Another possible source..

Amended to A4 spec stainless..Thanks Sinth.

M6/20 £7.75/30 http://www.westfieldfasteners.co.uk/A4_ScrewBolt_HexHd_M6_THRfull.html
M8/16 £3.97/25 http://www.westfieldfasteners.co.uk/A2_ScrewBolt_HexHd_M8_THRfull.html


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Turbotwo said:


> Another possible source..
> 
> A2 Stainless M8 Flange Hex Bolts (DIN 6921) £12.18/30
> A2 Stainless M6 Flange Hex Bolts (DIN 6921) £6.80/25


Possible if you are OK with it being A2 grade stainless steel


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Sinth said:


> Possible if you are OK with it being A2 grade stainless steel


Amended to A4 spec stainless..Thanks Sinth.

M6/20 A4 Stainless M8 Hexagon Head Setscrews (DIN 933) £7.75/30
M8/16 A4 Stainless M6 Hexagon Head Setscrews (DIN 933) £3.97/25


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Turbotwo said:


> Amended to A4 spec stainless..Thanks Sinth.
> 
> M6/20 A4 Stainless M8 Hexagon Head Setscrews (DIN 933) £7.75/30
> M8/16 A4 Stainless M6 Hexagon Head Setscrews (DIN 933) £3.97/25


I must do this my self. Just reading back... is it not 30 x M8 Bolts & 25 X M6 Blots as mentioned earlier in the tread. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

You`re right DWC..got my numbers the wrong way round.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ok guys I've got some prices from my mate, we can do the bolts and washers in A4 for £10 plus postage. I've ordered a couple of hundred of each size so if anybody wants any let me know.
(and before any of the moderators kick off about trading the actual cost to me is £7.19 per set and I need to package them up and drive to the post office to send them, I'm doing this as a favour to fellow GT-R owners so they don't have to pay Nissans £73)


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

barry P. said:


> Ok guys I've got some prices from my mate, we can do the bolts and washers in A4 for £10 plus postage. I've ordered a couple of hundred of each size so if anybody wants any let me know.
> (and before any of the moderators kick off about trading the actual cost to me is £7.19 per set and I need to package them up and drive to the post office to send them, I'm doing this as a favour to fellow GT-R owners so they don't have to pay Nissans £73)


Excellent work Barry

Too late for me as mine should hopefully be getting fitted tomorrow morning but a huge benefit for fellow forum members. 

Nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I'm surprised Nissan don't offer a silly "plastic" replacement screw in thingy like what they have on the interior trim of the Skylines (and charge £20,000 for them) LOL


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Barry I'll have a set mate and meet up with you in MK


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Tweaked said:


> Barry I'll have a set mate and meet up with you in MK


I'll pm you when they arrive, should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Ok guys I've got some prices from my mate, we can do the bolts and washers in A4 for £10 plus postage. I've ordered a couple of hundred of each size so if anybody wants any let me know.
> (and before any of the moderators kick off about trading the actual cost to me is £7.19 per set and I need to package them up and drive to the post office to send them, I'm doing this as a favour to fellow GT-R owners so they don't have to pay Nissans £73)


That's a good deal - just sourced mine locally at £14.16 inc VAT over the counter. So Barry has done well to get them out for that.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Ok guys I've got some prices from my mate, we can do the bolts and washers in A4 for £10 plus postage. I've ordered a couple of hundred of each size so if anybody wants any let me know.
> (and before any of the moderators kick off about trading the actual cost to me is £7.19 per set and I need to package them up and drive to the post office to send them, I'm doing this as a favour to fellow GT-R owners so they don't have to pay Nissans £73)


Cracking mate. Im in. pm me your bank details please.

Thankyou.

Dave


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and me


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

And me please


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> and me


I don't think they fit Red ones. Lol


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Barry, I'll also have a set. Could you pm me your bank details and cost etc and I'll reply with address. 

Had mine all replaced already but I'd like a spare set.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I will take a set as well please

PM me your details... bank account or paypal, whatever is easiest


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Good effort Barry, two sets for me please, will you PM your bank details.

Protegimus


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd be up for a set as well please. Pm bank details pls. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

As soon as they arrive I will get a set weighed up to find out how much the postage is then let you guys know. I've ordered 200 of everything to start off with but obviously can get some more if we need them. Hopefully they will be here tomorrow but I'm working at Donington on Sat so realistically Mon will be the earliest I can do anything.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll take a set too please Barry - thanks for a great price and taking the time to do.
Pm bank details etc and ill reply with address and confirmation of payment.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes please and great effort for the GTR community. :bowdown1:

PM me bank details etc

David


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

*One for me as well please*

Excellent work. Please may I have a set as well. Pm your bank details and will pay in and give you mailing address. :clap:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Top Man Barry! PM your bank details and i will sort out the money for 1 set please. Thank you


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Ill have a set mate when poss. Obviously realise your first 200 won't go far lol so let me know when you get some more. Shall I pm you details so you have them for/if you get some more?

You're a top man mate :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've contacted the company in MK who are supplying and ordered another 200 of each so there should be enough for everybody who has so far expressed an interest. I don't want any money until the bolts have arrived and I have found out how much it is to post them. It will probably be easier to Paypal me if you have a Paypal account.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The information should be made into a sticky 
Also, I'd PM a mod to let them know, just be on the safe side hope you don't mind me saying, once I have a 35 I'll be coming back here for info!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

barry P. said:


> I've contacted the company in MK who are supplying and ordered another 200 of each so there should be enough for everybody who has so far expressed an interest. I don't want any money until the bolts have arrived and I have found out how much it is to post them. It will probably be easier to Paypal me if you have a Paypal account.


Sounds great mate :clap:


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

:bowdown1:
Appreciate your time and effort on this Barry, I'd love a set as well! PM me with anything I need to do, confirm address etc. Happy to pay by PayPal, no problem 

Mark


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

Barry nice one mate. I know im some way done the list but i'll have two sets please.
I'll pm you my address

Cheers

Nick


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Bolts have been collected, I've packaged a few boxes up tonight and I'll get down to the Post Office tomorrow to find out how much the postage is.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Had all my bolts fitted today at Kaizer . No more rattling undertray noises finally!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Bolts have been collected, I've packaged a few boxes up tonight and I'll get down to the Post Office tomorrow to find out how much the postage is.


Great news mate. You're a star for doing this :smokin:


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Barry just give ma a shout when you want to meet up.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Great job Barry! Can you put me down for a set please?

Thanks
Karl


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Tweaked said:


> Barry just give ma a shout when you want to meet up.


Cheyne, what shifts are you on this week? I'm not at work Weds or Thurs as the wife has to have an op on Weds and they are hoping to send her home Weds. evening, if she is ok we could sort something out for Thurs or Fri evening. I will also be about Sat. morning but probably going to Snetterton Sat evening and will be down there Sun.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Barry

I assume you are doing the charity day - are you in the GTR or something else?

I can save you the postage on my set if you bring them with you!

Apologies for going off thread :flame:

David


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Barry i could do with a set plz,paypal is perfect when ur ready thanks


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Barry
> 
> I assume you are doing the charity day - are you in the GTR or something else?
> 
> ...


I should be there with the GTR as a static on the Pistonheads stand, however it will depend on how the wife is. If I turn up I will chuck a set of overalls and a helmet in the boot and might go out if the weather looks ok and the general standard of driving from the other cars is sensible. I'll keep you informed a bit closer to the time.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Cheyne, what shifts are you on this week? I'm not at work Weds or Thurs as the wife has to have an op on Weds and they are hoping to send her home Weds. evening, if she is ok we could sort something out for Thurs or Fri evening. I will also be about Sat. morning but probably going to Snetterton Sat evening and will be down there Sun.


I'm on night shift Wednesday, Thursday and off the rest of the week. I could meet you during the day any time this week. Ill pm you my number.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ok we are ready to go on this.
Total cost is £13 incl postage, PayPal will be easiest, if you haven't got a Paypal account PM me and I'll pass on my bank account details. When you Paypal make sure you put a note of your GTR forum user name and delivery address.
My PayPal account is [email protected]
I have about 12 sets ready to go, I would prefer to take this lot in one go rather than keep making journeys to send one box so I would appreciate if those who expressed an interest can be prompt with their payment. Hope this helps you out guys. 
Tweaked- collecting from MK £10
DWC
Steve
Azif. PAID
GTR RGT. PAID
Alex123. PAID
GrahamC
Protegimus x2
Sambogrove
Tigerruss
Sumo69 - collect from Snetterton £10
White GTR35
bhp
Saucyboy. PAID
DuggsGTR. PAID
Maxxwaxx x2
Karls. PAID
MickB. PAID


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Excellent - that £3 will pay for 1 more lap!

See you Sunday.

David


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wahoo cheers Barry. I have no PayPal so could you pm your details and I will send money tonight when I get in (updating from iPhone at work). I'll then pm my delivery addres ; ) 

Thanks again pal


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

have pm


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Karl, can you PM me a delivery address.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for sorting this out barry, much appreciated - you have PM!

Protegimus


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

barry P. said:


> Karl, can you PM me a delivery address.


pm'd Barry.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice on Barry :bowdown1:

You have PM.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

YHPM Barry!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Money sent Barry ; )


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

PayPal payment made Barry, hope it's come through Ok! Thanks again!:bowdown1: 
Mark


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Paypal payment made. Thanks for setting this up!

Alex


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Can the guys who have paid straight into my account rather than use PayPal drop me a pm when they have done the transaction and include a delivery address. This will save me having to keep looking in my account to check what's been paid in. I'm going to send off the first lot this afternoon so if you want to be in the first batch can you try and pay by early afternoon. I will be keeping back two boxes for the hand delivery sets so there will be ten sets sent out.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Ok we are ready to go on this.
> Total cost is £13 incl postage, PayPal will be easiest, if you haven't got a Paypal account PM me and I'll pass on my bank account details. When you Paypal make sure you put a note of your GTR forum user name and delivery address.
> My PayPal account is [email protected]
> I have about 12 sets ready to go, I would prefer to take this lot in one go rather than keep making journeys to send one box so I would appreciate if those who expressed an interest can be prompt with their payment. Hope this helps you out guys.
> ...


Missed this, will sort out payment (via PayPal) this evening


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If anybody is not in a hurry for them and wants to save on the postage you can pay me cash and collect from Valet Magic's Christmas Meet in Dec.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> If anybody is not in a hurry for them and wants to save on the postage you can pay me cash and collect from Valet Magic's Christmas Meet in Dec.


I will be there for that and the car is only going to Sly in Feb/Mar next year. Will still pay up this evening....


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

grahamc said:


> I will be there for that and the car is only going to Sly in Feb/Mar next year. Will still pay up this evening....


Ok Graham, just pay £10 and I'll bring them along to Robbie's. :wavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I am trying to arrange some titanium bolts grade 2 or 5 for mine........


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

That's a good deal.
Takes the headache out of doing it yourself.

I paid £6 for a set in a2 stainless.

Would not mind a set in titanium.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

enshiu said:


> I am trying to arrange some titanium bolts grade 2 or 5 for mine........


But do you NEED to save 150grms in weight?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've sent out sets to the following members this afternoon, if you think you've already paid but have been missed off the list let me know.
Azif, GTRGT, Alex123, Saucyboy, DuggsGTR, Karls, and MickB.
Chopchopsee and Sambogrove's will be sent tomorrow.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheers Barry, much appreciated.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

barry P. said:


> I've sent out sets to the following members this afternoon, if you think you've already paid but have been missed off the list let me know.
> Azif, GTRGT, Alex123, Saucyboy, DuggsGTR, Karls, and MickB.


Thanks mate, really grateful. Look forward to catching up at the pre Xmas meet.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

barry P. said:


> I've sent out sets to the following members this afternoon, if you think you've already paid but have been missed off the list let me know.
> Azif, GTRGT, Alex123, Saucyboy, DuggsGTR, Karls, and MickB.
> Chopchopsee and Sambogrove's will be sent tomorrow.


Thanks Barry. Really appreciate it.
Best wishes
Alex


----------



## SAMBAVANMAN (Nov 1, 2012)

Could you not use Stainless Button Head Bolts? As they look a little nicer. :chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

barry P. said:


> But do you NEED to save 150grms in weight?


If you change all of them try lol and see the weight difference.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Hi Barry. Just paid via Pay Pal. Note attached. Sorry for delay, only just spotted it. 

Thanks again for doing this.

Dave


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have just sent payment. Thanks for sorting this!

I will collect from the Magic Christmas event


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

payment sent. thanks Barry


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Current state of play!
Tweaked. Collecting from MK
Chopchopsee. Paid. Sent
DWC. Paid. Sent
Bhp. Paid. Sent
Azif. Paid. Sent
GTRGT. Paid. Sent
Alex123. Paid. Sent
GrahamC. Paid. Collecting from Robbie's
Sambogrove. Paid. Sent
Sumo69. Collecting from Snetterton on Sun.
Saucyboy. Paid. Sent
Duggs GTR. Paid. Sent
Karl's. Paid. Sent
MickB. Paid. Sent.

Can the other guys who initially said they wanted them to let me know if they are still having them as I don't want to be left with a load of bolts that I've paid for. I've still got a few sets left if anybody else needs them.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll take a set please if you can confirm at some point there is a set still available I'll paypal the £13 isn't it to [email protected] ?

Thanks.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

EAndy said:


> I'll take a set please if you can confirm at some point there is a set still available I'll paypal the £13 isn't it to [email protected] ?
> 
> Thanks.


PayPal address is correct, if you PM me your address I can take them down to the Post office at lunchtime.


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

If there are any remaining I will also take a set - please can you confirm by PM and I will organise payment. Thanks!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Pilot_Project said:


> If there are any remaining I will also take a set - please can you confirm by PM and I will organise payment. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Current state of play!
> Tweaked. Collecting from MK
> Chopchopsee. Paid. Sent
> DWC. Paid. Sent
> ...


Perfect, thanks!! I think we all owe you a beer!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Payment sent (for two sets), thanks again Barry - pls check PM!

Protegimus


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

If you have any more left at the end Barry, I will take another set off you.

Alex


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like a set please if not to late? :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I have four sets left but can get some more ordered. If you want some can you Paypal me tonight or tomorrow morning and I can send them out Tomorrow at the same time as Protegimus' sets.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

barry P. said:


> PayPal address is correct, if you PM me your address I can take them down to the Post office at lunchtime.


Hi Barry thanks for responding I only just picked the message up as been very busy, I've sent payment across with my delivery details no rush for the bolts so whenever is good for you 

Thanks.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Hi Barry thanks for responding I only just picked the message up as been very busy, I've sent payment across with my delivery details no rush for the bolts so whenever is good for you
> 
> Thanks.


Andy, I'll get them sent off today. I got your message with the delivery address, it's a small world, I come from Earith originally and still own some property in Somersham!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Certainly is a small world, I live down School Road at present. Growing up my parents used to live on Greenfields before they moved to Bluntisham.

Thanks for sorting this out for everyone, if we pass paths in the future I'll make sure I get you a pint or 2.


----------



## Mr Rob (Nov 11, 2009)

*Stainless Steel Undertray bolts*



barry P. said:


> I have four sets left but can get some more ordered. If you want some can you Paypal me tonight or tomorrow morning and I can send them out Tomorrow at the same time as Protegimus' sets.


Hi Barry,
I'd like a set if there are any available?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Barry mate, thanks for your efforts it really is appreciated. Just come home and had the bolts waiting for me ; )

Cheers :bowdown1:

Saucy


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

PayPal Payment made together with deliver details. Happy to wait till your ready to deliver.

Thanks again Barry for doing this, much appreciated.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Next lot going out tomorrow.
These will be:
Protegimus x2
Tigerruss
Pilotproject
EAndy
Steveio

I am picking up another batch of bolts on Monday so if alex123, Mr Rob and C2VXT still want some can you Paypal me over the weekend.
After this batch I will post up the suppliers tel number and you can deal directly with them, they will do them at this same price for you. ( The wife is getting fed up of small cardboard boxes and boxes of bolts being spread all over the dining room table!) Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

PayPal Payment sent.

Thanks Barry :thumbsup:


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks again barry got my bolts this morning


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Bolts received thanks Barry


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Received mine too

Thanks Barry :thumbsup:

Saj


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Recived mine few days ago. Thanks again!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yep got mine. Thanks again Barry your a Star.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

barry P. said:


> If anybody is not in a hurry for them and wants to save on the postage you can pay me cash and collect from Valet Magic's Christmas Meet in Dec.


I will have 3 sets on the day Barry :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine arrived neatly packed today, thanks again Barry.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> I will have 3 sets on the day Barry :thumbsup:


Ok Robbie, I'll bring you three sets down, straight swap for a carbon dash parts wrap?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Ok Robbie, I'll bring you three sets down, straight swap for a carbon dash parts wrap?


 :chuckle:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday to the office nicely packaged thank you for great price, assistance on sourcing these and prompt dispatch and delivery! much appreciated.


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

Apologies for my delayed appreciative post Barry, been away for a few days, came back to a scrupulously well-packaged box of shiny nuts & bolts, it's amazing how the simple things can put a smile on your face!  Many thanks mate, much appreciated! :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

I obviously meant bolts & washers, not sure why I said nuts!  Maybe combination of a standard expression and being half-asleep! :chairshot


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Final check to see that everybody is now sorted :runaway:

Tweaked - Collecting from the pub Weds evening
Chopchopsee - Paid - Sent
DWC - Paid - Sent
bhp - Paid - Sent
Azif - Paid - Sent
GTRGT - Paid - Sent
Alex123 - Paid - Sent
GrahamC - Paid - Collecting from Valet Magic
Protegimus X2- Paid - Sent
Sambogrove - Paid - Sent
Tigerruss - Paid - Sent
Sumo 69 - Paid - Collected
Saucyboy - Paid - Sent
Duggs GTR - Paid -Sent
Karls - Paid - Sent
MickB - Paid - Sent
Eandy - Paid - Sent
Pilotproject - Paid - Sent
C2VXT - Paid - Sent
Steveio - Paid - Sent
Mr Rob - Paid - Sent
Robbie X3 - Delivering to Valet Magic 

That's all the stock I've got gone now, if anybody else wants some or you would like some more sets PM me and I will pass on the suppliers details, he is quite happy to do them at this price for any more members that need them,( he is an ex R33 owner).


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Guys, there appears to be a slight issue with the washer diameter.DWC went to fit his bolt kit today and found the washer diameter is marginal, he recommends we go to bigger diameters with the M6 being 18mm and the M8 ideally being 22mm. I have contacted the supplier to check what is available in A4 stainless, we might need you to send the originals back and then send out some bigger ones. I'll keep you informed as soon as I have further info.
Sinth, you have had Kaizer fit your new ones, what size diameter washers did you use?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Had these babies waiting for me when i arrived at work today in possibly the best wrapped parcel i have ever seen. Took me half an hour to get into the damn things! Keep us updated on the washers. I won't be fitting mine til it's service in the new year so no rush. Cheers Barry :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Update on the washer situation, I have spoken to Sly and he has checked the size of washer needed. The supplier will be ordering some bigger A4 stainless washers this morning, sizes will be 20mm for the M6 bolts and 22mm for the M8. It will probably be a load of hassle for you to package up and send back the original washers, I'm sure you can find some DIY jobs at home where they could be used in the future, I will package up a set of the bigger ones and find out the additional cost to buy and send those out to you. If you want me send the new larger ones let me know or alternatively if you want to try and track some down locally you could arrange your own bigger washers. Sorry about this slight hiccup but we were not aware from the original posting on this thread that larger washers were needed! Hopefully the new ones should be here tomorrow and the ones for Tweaked, Graham and Robbie I will swap the washers over with the new bigger ones.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

So it's not a myth after all what my misses tells me when she says size really does matter :bawling:  

Let me know what the price is for the larger washers and I'll pop over some more money via paypal when you know :thumbsup: still a good saving regardless of the minor hiccup and I've no issue in paying for a service I've not had to source or mess around with. 

Cheers for the update :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

No problem Barry, I'll go for a set of the new larger A4 stainless washers! As soon as we know the cost I'll happily hit Paypal again and sort you out! Am sure there's a number of things on my (her!) to do list which will use up the smaller washers in good time........ 

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Barry

I went with 18mm and 24mm respectively. Fitted on by sly without any issues


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

The diameter you need is mentioned on the first page too in case you guys missed it. Says 18mm and 24mm and this is what i bought and it went on problem free.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

If a enough people want the bigger washers and becomes worth it to order a bunch then put me down for them. I'm more then happy to have extra bolts,nuts,washers,split pins,jubilee clips etc in my tool shed. Always need them.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

What diameter have we got at the moment?

I'm happy to go with a group order of the new bigger washers if it can be arranged.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> What diameter have we got at the moment?
> 
> I'm happy to go with a group order of the new bigger washers if it can be arranged.


The bigger washers should be at the fastener company today, I will try and pick them up this afternoon and get a set weighed to see how much the postage will be.


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Please put me down for a set too

Again, thanks for sorting all of this Barry

Saj


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm in for the bigger washers Barry.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yeh if you can sort it ill take some please Barry.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The large washers are now available, I've got 500 of each and the suppliers have another 500 in stock. I've worked out the cost for the washers and postage, it will be an extra £5. This will give your total cost for a replacement set of under tray bolts and washers at £18, which is a big saving on the Nissan price of £73, plus these are marine quality stainless steel so should not rust in the future like the Nissan mild steel ones.
If you have already had a kit of the bolts and want some of the larger washers let me know, PayPal is as before, ie [email protected]
I still have your delivery address on file for the post destination.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Barry; have just paid you via paypal for the larger washers.
Karl


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Karls said:


> Thanks Barry; have just paid you via paypal for the larger washers.
> Karl


karl,
I'm instructing at Rockingham all weekend but I'll get them in the post to you on Monday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll take set inc bigger washers 

Anders


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll have a set, pm'd you.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the bigger washers... can pay on collection or now.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Just sent payment for washers mate many thanks again


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Will send payment for some bigger washers to your account as before :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Barry. Have sent Paypal extra money for revised washers.

Thanks v much


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Barry, have sent Paypal payment for the larger washers, thanks again!

Mark


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Money sent for bigger washers. Thanks Barry. Dave


----------



## Mr Rob (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Barry,
Received, thanks : ) 
Have sent payment via PayPal for larger washers.
Many thanks,
Rob


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Large diameter A4 Stainless Steel washers packaged up and will be sent out to the following tomorrow morning. I still have some left if anybody else wants them direct from me instead of sourcing them yourselves.
GTR GT
Mr ROB
DWC
Duggs GTR
Tigerruss
Asif
Alex 123
Karls
Sambogrove
Chopchopsee

I've already sorted out Graham's and Robbie's packs and will bring them along to the meet.
Tweaked if you are around one night this week we can meet up for that drink and I'll bring yours along.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Large diameter A4 Stainless Steel washers packaged up and will be sent out to the following tomorrow morning. I still have some left if anybody else wants them direct from me instead of sourcing them yourselves.
> GTR GT
> Mr ROB
> DWC
> ...


Have you put my set aside? I can pay now or cash on the day....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Barry, did you do me a set of the new washers? I sent the money straight to your account the other day. Cheers


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Hi Barry, did you do me a set of the new washers? I sent the money straight to your account the other day. Cheers


Can you PM me your address again and I'll get them off to you tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Barry

Have just paid via Paypal

Thanks again

Saj


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chopchopsee said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> Have just paid via Paypal
> 
> ...


Packed and ready to go in the post tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Barry

Paypal payment of £5 being sent today - do you need my address?

David


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Barry
> 
> Paypal payment of £5 being sent today - do you need my address?
> 
> David


I will have the address but I need to match up forum user name with real name!
Can you PM me with the info.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'm still getting quite a few PMs about supplying the full under tray kit, I do not have any more bolts in stock so can you go to the supplier direct for full kits, he will send out the A4 stainless bolts and the larger washers. 
I still have plenty of replacement washers for the original kits that only had small washers in them.
Supplier of the full kits is Ian Temple at IZFast, tel 01908 366077
Tell him you need a set of A4 bolts and washers for a GTR under tray. He will do them at the same discounted price, he is an ex GTR owner.


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

I would like a set of the larger washers too please. I will organise the payment and PM when done.

Thanks.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Barry
> 
> Paypal payment of £5 being sent today - do you need my address?
> 
> David


David, I forgot I delivered yours to Snetterton so I will need a delivery address. Not sure if you've heard but they managed to raise over £40K at the Snetterton charity day.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Barry
> 
> Paypal payment of £5 being sent today - do you need my address?
> 
> David


David, 
Not received your payment or delivery address, do you still need the bigger washers or have you sorted some locally?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Large diameter washers sent to the following:
GTRGT
Mr Rob
DWC
DuggsGTR
TIgerruss
Asif
Alex123
Karls
Sambogrove
Chopchopsee
Pilot Project
MickB.
Tweaked

Plus I have a set for Graham and three sets for Robbie packaged up with the large washers for delivery at the Valet Magic meet.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

barry P. said:


> David,
> Not received your payment or delivery address, do you still need the bigger washers or have you sorted some locally?


SORRY!!

Will sort payment and let you have delivery address tonight.

Thanks

David


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Apologies if I've missed something but what's the story with the larger washers? Are the ones that came with the bolts not good enough?


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

The original washers are too small so you need the larger ones.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Barry, Payment sent thx


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

barry P. said:


> David, I forgot I delivered yours to Snetterton so I will need a delivery address. Not sure if you've heard but they managed to raise over £40K at the Snetterton charity day.


Paid and address notified via Paypal - any probs let me know.

I e-mailed the organisers the day after asking for an update - haven't heard a bean since which is a bit poor bearing in mind I personaly raised over £1k!

David


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Larger washers received - thanks Barry


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

Received mine today. Thanks Barry.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Is the undertray aluminium? If so you might want to consider galvanic corrosion.


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

scampbird said:


> Is the undertray aluminium? If so you might want to consider galvanic corrosion.


Most of the under trays are plastic/glass-fibre and the rear one is carbon-fibre, but there are 3 bolts secured in aluminium thread so there you need paint or grease on the bolts to stop galvanic corrosion.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Large washers recieved. Thanks again Barry :bowdown1:


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

KaizerMotor said:


> Most of the under trays are plastic/glass-fibre and the rear one is carbon-fibre, but there are 3 bolts secured in aluminium thread so there you need paint or grease on the bolts to stop galvanic corrosion.


Cool - didn't read entire thread, I just remember this being an issue back when I had an Elise and I went gung-ho on the stainless and then read people complaining of their undertrays falling off


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Two more sets of the larger diameter washers going out tomorrow to bhp and Sumo69.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Well what a nightmare chaps. My second attempt at changing the bolts hasnt gone well.

Got her up on the lift & made a start & all was going well until 3 bolts just sheared off leaving the thread bit still in the hole. Managed to change 3/4 of them but left the rest as they are so tight in i can just tell there gonna shear off. The bugger ones are all in the rear Carbon undertray. Luckily the 3 that sheared off are in the middle of a run in the carbon tray so at least its not gonna come off. looks like i'll have to take the rest out (more may shear off) and take the whole rear tray off & try and get the buggers out with some pliers or something !

To top it off it looks like we needed 30 M6 & 25 M8 (not the other way round) as im short of the M6 ones. Think there's enough M8. So before anyone starts the job, consider the shearing off problem. Start with the ones in the middle if you can. And see if they look like there coming off. These bolts really do need changing as there corroded big time on mine.

All the best

Dave


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

That is not unusual Dave. I had a lot like yours sometimes you even need new brackets to the rear as they are badly damaged by removal.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Oh right. At least its not just mine then. Can you get the replacement brackets if we need them or is it a Nissan only thing. 

Thanks


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

The brackets aren't cheap and labour intensive from what sly told me.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Not sure what to do now. If I shred many more it will worry me. Might have to leave it. My advise to anyone buying a new GTR would be get them changed right away before they weld themselves to the car.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

This is getting to be a real pain in the backside :runaway:
To help everybody out I'll get some more m6 bolts and send each person who ordered the originals 5 more bolts and large washers, although it definitely indicated at the beginning of this thread that the quantities were 25 M6 and 30 M8.
Can I recommend that when you replace the bolts you put a small dab of copperslip on the bolts which will prevent them seizing up in the future although being A4 stainless should also prevent this.

Dave or Sly can you 100% confirm that 30 M6 are the number required?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

:smokin: top man Barry


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

From my memory if you replace all bolts visible (not counting any behind the rubber plugs) you need 26 of the M6 and 29 of the M8 and that's include the two side cover just behind the rear wheels ( 2*M6 and 4*M8) I hope this helps to clear this up.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

KaizerMotor said:


> From my memory if you replace all bolts visible (not counting any behind the rubber plugs) you need 26 of the M6 and 29 of the M8 and that's include the two side cover just behind the rear wheels ( 2*M6 and 4*M8) I hope this helps to clear this up.


So a couple of M6 to each person will be sufficient.:thumbsup:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I'll try & get under & have a look later Barry. It's not your fault mate. Pain in the bum isn't it. Iv used all 25 M6 bolts & there's at least 2 more needed that I know of so that's 27 for sure. Iv included the 2 M6 that snapped of as replaced. Let you know later.

Dave


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Right just popped back home & i can count 29 M6 needed for sure. If you could bring me ( if poss ) another full set (30 of each ) plus 5 extra M6 to Magic meet ill see you there Barry. 

I bet your wishing you didn't start this now. Lol


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Barry

Thanks again for doing this - really is a pain

Let me know how much extra I need to Paypal and I will get it sorted

Saj


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

DWC said:


> Right just popped back home & i can count 29 M6 needed for sure. If you could bring me ( if poss ) another full set (30 of each ) plus 5 extra M6 to Magic meet ill see you there Barry.
> 
> I bet your wishing you didn't start this now. Lol


Back to the original plan of 5 each then.
Anybody who had the kits if you are coming along to Robbies on Sun can you let me know and I'll bring some bolts and washers along which will save me packing them up and posting them.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I won't be attending magics sadly


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

same here Barry, will not be able to attend VM meet, if there is anything i owe you just let me know. thanks


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bhp said:


> same here Barry, will not be able to attend VM meet, if there is anything i owe you just let me know. thanks


Same for me

David


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Barry, I'd love to attend VM get-together but unfortunately just can't make it. Same here re anything owed for the additional bolts/washers. Thanks again Barry, this has become a bit of hassle you don't deserve mate 

Cheers, Mark


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sunday at VM - bolts and washers


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

It's like Groundhog Day, packing bolts into envelopes and heading down to the Post Office :runaway:
Hopefully most of you will have read Daves's comment about the M6 bolts, the original number quoted in the Nissan workshop manual is a few short, and even Sly and Dave (DWC) seem to disagree on exactly how many are needed so to make sure everybody has enough I am sending out an extra 5 of the M6 bolts and washers to those that didn't make it to Robbies Christmas Meet at Valet Magic. They are packaged up and will be going off tomorrow. I would be grateful if you could stick another £1 in my Paypal account to cover the cost of the bolts and postage, please do it as a gift as the robbing bar stewards at Paypal are taking a fortune in fees!
Protegimus, Eandy and Stevio I'm still waiting for some more of the larger diameter M8 washers for your kits, you don't need to send another £1 as I can put the extra bolts in with your large washers which you have already paid for. Hopefully I can collect your large washers tomorrow and get them sent out to you on Weds.

AND DON'T FORGET TO PUT SOME COPPERSLIP ON THE NEW ONES WHEN YOU CHANGE THEM OVER!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Barry,

Won't have a chance to read this from where I last read it. I got the original bolts and washers and then the bigger washers which you kindly sent to me. 

Do I need to pay you more to get more bits sent or is all ok? I bought them as spares rather than to replace now.

Best wishes
Alex


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Won't have a chance to read this from where I last read it. I got the original bolts and washers and then the bigger washers which you kindly sent to me.
> 
> ...


Alex, you will be getting five more bolts and washers to ensure you have enough of the small ones, just stick a £1 in my PayPal account when you get time to cover the postage etc.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Great to meet you yesterday Barry. You are a top man sorting this out for us. What a nightmare it's been for you. It will be interesting to see how others get on removing the ones from the rear carbon tray. At the moment iv got 3 snapped off and missing. Yet to sort it out. Maybe others could try getting some WD40 onto the bolts to help losen them up. We'll get there in the end !

Dave


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Barry

Have gifted via Paypal as requested - a small drink (keep you below the limit) as thanks for your continued efforts in sorting this out for the lazier ones like me 

Thanks again

Saj


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

barry P. said:


> It's like Groundhog Day, packing bolts into envelopes and heading down to the Post Office :runaway:
> Hopefully most of you will have read Daves's comment about the M6 bolts, the original number quoted in the Nissan workshop manual is a few short, and even Sly and Dave (DWC) seem to disagree on exactly how many are needed so to make sure everybody has enough I am sending out an extra 5 of the M6 bolts and washers to those that didn't make it to Robbies Christmas Meet at Valet Magic. They are packaged up and will be going off tomorrow. I would be grateful if you could stick another £1 in my Paypal account to cover the cost of the bolts and postage, please do it as a gift as the robbing bar stewards at Paypal are taking a fortune in fees!
> Protegimus, Eandy and Stevio I'm still waiting for some more of the larger diameter M8 washers for your kits, you don't need to send another £1 as I can put the extra bolts in with your large washers which you have already paid for. Hopefully I can collect your large washers tomorrow and get them sent out to you on Weds.
> 
> AND DON'T FORGET TO PUT SOME COPPERSLIP ON THE NEW ONES WHEN YOU CHANGE THEM OVER!



Top man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks again Barry, especially for sorting the extra bolts that are likely over above what is normally replaced; much appreciated!

Protegimus


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Barry

Will be sorting Paypal tonight when I am home but I am at Litchfield on Thursday so would appreciate if they could be posted today to arrive tomorrow.

Thanks for dealing with all the hassle that has come your way.

David


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Barry
> 
> Will be sorting Paypal tonight when I am home but I am at Litchfield on Thursday so would appreciate if they could be posted today to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> ...


David, I'll stick first class on yours. They will be in the post by 5pm tonight.


----------



## DuggsGTR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Barry, sent £1 gift via Paypal, thanks again! For the sake of your sanity, let's hope that's definitely got it well and truly sorted! :nervous:

Regards, Mark (DuggsGTR)


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

DuggsGTR said:


> Hi Barry, sent £1 gift via Paypal, thanks again! For the sake of your sanity, let's hope that's definitely got it well and truly sorted! :nervous:
> 
> Regards, Mark (DuggsGTR)


The guy at the fastener company thinks it is really funny as every time I go down I tell him it is definitely the last lot I need, I'm then on the phone two days later trying to sort out some more!
This afternoon I have sent out the extra 5 M6 bolts and washers so everybody should now have 30 M6 bolts, 30 M8 bolts, and 30 large diameter washers in M6 and M8. I have also sent out large diameter washers to the three guys who missed the original distribution. 
Sumo69, yours have gone first class so hopefully you will get them tomorrow.
I'm now going to have a beer and a curry 
Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

£1 gifted across. Thank you again Barry.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Barry i know its only a pound but just paid it mate, thanks for the time and effort


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

bhp said:


> Barry i know its only a pound but just paid it mate, thanks for the time and effort


 + 1


----------



## DE1 75 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, I just had a look under my car and found these undertray bolts could do with being replaced. Is there a kit of stainless steel ones I could buy to replace them? Thanks in advance


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

DE1 75 said:


> Hi, I just had a look under my car and found these undertray bolts could do with being replaced. Is there a kit of stainless steel ones I could buy to replace them? Thanks in advance


I've not got any left but the fastener company I got them from can sort you out with the correct bolts and washers. Speak to Ian Temple at IZ Fasteners,tel 01908366077


----------



## DE1 75 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you Barry, Much appreciated!


----------



## Dj-rix (Aug 22, 2011)

can someone confirm the quantity and sizes of bolts and washers needed?

is it:
m6 x 20mm x30
m6 washers x30 (what size?)
m8 x 20mm x30
m6 washers x30 (what size?)


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi there

Sorry for the thread resurrection. 

I'm collecting my new GTR in 2 weeks and would like to get all the stainless bolts fitted to prevent the corrosion. Can someone pls advise what I need to buy?

Thanks!

Mart.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

20mm M6 and 20mm M8 diam washers, M6 bolts were 20mm and M8 were 16mm length in A4 which is marine standard stainless. Contact Ian at IZ Fasteners and he will sort you out.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks!

Mart.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

So for anyone who swapped out their bolts last year, and used their car throughout winter, how are they looking now? Any signs of rust or holding up well?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Changed mine about 2 years ago to the allen key type.......complete shite, already had to drill 2 out due to rounding off the socket trying to undo them.

Going to order some Hex type.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

ANDYR35 said:


> Changed mine about 2 years ago to the allen key type.......complete shite, already had to drill 2 out due to rounding off the socket trying to undo them.
> 
> Going to order some Hex type.


It was probably because you didn't use A4 stainless, anything else will rust very quickly due to the salt on the roads. Anybody have feedback from the hex A4 stainless type I supplied last year?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

No probs with your bolts Barry. The biggest prob I have is nearly all the old ones in the back
Tray snap off when trying to remove them. I think iv got 6 missing. Even Litchfield couldn't get them out. I paid £150 labour & told they had been done but there's a load missing. Never mind. Minor problem. Doesn't seem to flap or anything. I think there's prob a few too many bolts holding it all on anyway.


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

No sign of rust on the A4s we use


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have Iain's kit and apart from one being missing they have held up well to 18 months use.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

barry P. said:


> It was probably because you didn't use A4 stainless, anything else will rust very quickly due to the salt on the roads.


Had the car 4.5 years and only done 15k miles, it doesn't get driven in the winter or rain........just crap bolts and you are more than likely right that they are not A4 as they were sourced by someone else.


Out of interest, is it the DIN 9021 washers in this link that I need??

Nuts and Washers - Metric


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've noticed Tin has posted a link to this old thread and thought it was probably time to update it! The guy at IZ fasteners that used to supply them has sold up his business so IZ fasteners no longer exists however I'm sure you can source the correct bolts on Ebay etc, to save you trawling through the whole thread the sizes and number required to do a complete swap are:

30 X M6 (20mm) Hex head 
30 X M8 (16mm) Hex head
and 20 mm diam washers.
These need to be in A4 stainless which is the marine quality material.

When changing these soak the old bolts in a good quality penetrating oil for 24hrs and coat the threads of the new fasteners with copper grease before replacing them.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Barry! :thumbsup:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I have enough spare to put together at least two sets of these - I had to buy in bulk when I did mine.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Would these washers be ok?

A4 Marine Grade Stainless Steel Penny/Repair Washers M4,M5,M6,M8,M10,M12 | eBay

I can only find 25mm diameter M8 washers, would those be too wide in some places?


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

any one know R35 rear undertray bolt snapped, how to get them out?
thanks


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

barry P. said:


> I've noticed Tin has posted a link to this old thread and thought it was probably time to update it! The guy at IZ fasteners that used to supply them has sold up his business so IZ fasteners no longer exists however I'm sure you can source the correct bolts on Ebay etc, to save you trawling through the whole thread the sizes and number required to do a complete swap are:
> 
> 30 X M6 (20mm) Hex head
> 30 X M8 (16mm) Hex head
> ...


Hi Mate are these bolt still available?
thanks


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

tangoturbo said:


> Hi Mate are these bolt still available?
> thanks


These are available in A4 stainless as a kit on eBay


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

tangoturbo said:


> any one know R35 rear undertray bolt snapped, how to get them out?
> thanks


You will have to drill them out.


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi there, I have managed to drill them out replace with the new bolt, as I going along the rest of them snapped 2 more the m6 , dame it.


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

After getting a price of nearly £90 for the litchfield set i decided to go for a ebay set at £28. A4 rated stainless, been on the car 6 months and look new. Would recommend


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I still have enough spares left from when I did mine for two sets if anyone is interested at £20 a set?


----------



## Berger (Sep 21, 2017)

when doing stainless bolts its wise to chase the treads with m6 -M8 tap
also hit with anti-seize or rubber grease on the treads 
i found mine had been crossed from the Nissan service hacks
using rattle guns i say


----------



## Rohit (Apr 30, 2015)

Simonh said:


> I still have enough spares left from when I did mine for two sets if anyone is interested at £20 a set?


I am interested in a set if it is still available.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you snap the bolts trying to remove them I’ve found using a small gas soldering gun to be spot on.
warm the area where half the bolts left in and they use pliers or grips to rotate the remaining part in a clockwise rotation, for those with a inductive heat gun the same process applies.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

barry P. said:


> I've noticed Tin has posted a link to this old thread and thought it was probably time to update it! The guy at IZ fasteners that used to supply them has sold up his business so IZ fasteners no longer exists however I'm sure you can source the correct bolts on Ebay etc, to save you trawling through the whole thread the sizes and number required to do a complete swap are:
> 
> 30 X M6 (20mm) Hex head
> 30 X M8 (16mm) Hex head
> ...


A question about the above sizes please... Does the length include the dog point on the original bolts? TIA


----------

